# Finally some tasteful cat furniture



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Square Cat Habitat cat furniture for the home.
this I could have showing in my home not hidden on my porch like my carpet cat tree!

Square Cat Habitat :: Home Page


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow, they're expensive!! :shock:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Anything I ever like always is. Its a curse!

I thought of you when I saw this in the customer photos!
Its the same breed as Cinderella right? Except no white dainty feet!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

the wall scratcher and floor scratcher are 50% off right now on facebook. Not a bad deal!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Different breed, maybe Balinese?

My little Birman












The scratchers do look pretty cool!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

God I love that photo of her. Those crossed legs. How dainty and sweet!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

1) Buy some of these
2) Then buy some of these
3) ???
4) Profit???


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Not very cat friendly looking, not soft and comfy. I really don't care what the cat furniture looks like, just that my cats use and enjoy it. 



Mitts & Tess said:


> I thought of you when I saw this in the customer photos!
> Its the same breed as Cinderella right? Except no white dainty feet!


I'd say a Ragdoll. Balinese are slender Orientals.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Definitely not a Ragdoll










this is Balinese


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Can we just call them all "Meezish"? :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

spotty cats said:


> Not very cat friendly looking, not soft and comfy. I really don't care what the cat furniture looks like, just that my cats use and enjoy it.


That has always been my problem. I couldn't stand the way cat furniture looked so I wouldn't have it in my house. Only outside. I'm always interested in finding cool looking animal furniture and toys that I would mind people seeing around my house. I'm toooo ecstatically driven.

I really like this post modern look in this cat furniture.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Its the same breed as Cinderella right? Except no white dainty feet!


This is definitely a seal point Ragdoll. Not all Ragdolls are bi-color pattern. Balinese are longhair Siamese. Their head and body type are oriental.

As to the furniture: I don't like them. My cats use the sisle posts to scratch. The ones from that site don't have scratching posts.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Similar to yours, I've had my eye on these wall perches from the Drs. Foster and Smith catalogue for a long, long time. If only I could dedicate a whole wall to them . . . 

Cat Climbers: Scratching Posts: Sky Climber for Cats at Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Better price point too!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup, my kitten is Ragdoll alright!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

yingying said:


> This is definitely a seal point Ragdoll. Not all Ragdolls are bi-color pattern.



+1

No question that it's a raggy.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

There is TONS of tasteful cat furniture! You need to subscribe to Moderncat:

moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style|Modern designs for living with cats

They have THOUSANDS of products listed, plus great DIY stuff.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

yingying said:


> This is definitely a seal point Ragdoll. Not all Ragdolls are bi-color pattern. Balinese are longhair Siamese. Their head and body type are oriental.


Exactly, Ragdolls come in pointed, mitted and bi-colour. 

And yes Balinese are l/h Siamese, I have several friends who breed and exhibit them


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I do love the little wall-mounted scratcher, though ! 

I like the main photo of two of them mounted side-by-side - it looks like a little cat 'art gallery' , touching allowed! 

Fran


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmmm... I can see where it would fit in with some people's decor... not my style though. Not that the carpet covered cat trees are anyone's style... I'd prefer something rustic looking. Like a bug chunk of a tree, made to look like it's growing through my floor, up to the ceiling.  But instead I have a sissal scratch post in the living room and a carpet covered cat condo with scratcher in my dining room.... because they ignored it in the living room and chose to scratch on the dining room table leg instead..... now they use the cat condo even if it is right next to the table....


----------

